# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Luna

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Luna est une jeune lapine née en août 2021 et réhabilitée le 18 octobre 2021. Elle a été utilisée en laboratoire pour la formation d'étudiants aux manipulations. Luna est actuellement en famille d'accueil chez Clémentine, où elle découvre la vie d'une lapine de compagnie.


Son caractère
Très vite à l'aise après son arrivée dans sa famille d'accueil, elle s'est tout de suite mise à explorer son enclos. Luna est une lapine très active et très curieuse. Elle se laisse caresser, sans toutefois réclamer des câlins.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Luna en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Luna pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------


## White Rabbit

Luna a été opérée en début d'année pour une luxation de la hanche. Après quelques semaines de cageothérapie, pendant lesquelles elle a été adorable, la belle reprend des forces et est en bonne voie de rétablissement.

----------


## White Rabbit

Luna poursuit sa convalescence et va bien. Même si elle n'a pas encore le droit de sauter, elle peut sortir de sa cage se promener.

----------


## White Rabbit

Luna s'est bien remise de sa luxation et n'a aucun problème de déplacement.   :Smile:  Elle arrive même à monter et descendre du divan sans soucis.
C'est une vraie gourmande, qui finit sa gamelle en un clin d'oeil. Elle est curieuse, et en recherche de contact avec l'humain, mais a encore peur de la nouveauté (bruits et odeurs, par exemple).

----------

